# k3b verweigert deutsch

## kill_switch

Hallo!

Hab ein problem mit k3b und ein paar anderen Programmen unter KDE.

Wenn ich die Sprache im Kontrollcenter auf Deutsch stelle, ignorieren diese Programme das.  :Sad: 

weiß da jemand eine Lösung?   :Question: 

----------

## andreh

Englisch lernen? *scnr*

----------

## sputnik1969

 *kill_switch wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Hab ein problem mit k3b und ein paar anderen Programmen unter KDE.
> 
> Wenn ich die Sprache im Kontrollcenter auf Deutsch stelle, ignorieren diese Programme das. 
> ...

 

Eine deutsche übersetzung schreiben und an den Autor mailen, damit die nächste Version auch Deutsch unterstützt...

----------

## glasen

Ich ärgere mich mit dem gleichen Problem rum.

Ich hab dem Maintainer von k3b mal ne Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen was der dazu zu sagen hat.

Zum Kommentar von meinen beiden Vorgängern :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Wenn man nix zu sagen hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten"
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube nicht, das ihr mal bei einem Problem die gleiche Antwort wie ihr sie gegeben habt, hören wollt.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *glasen wrote:*   

> Ich ärgere mich mit dem gleichen Problem rum.
> 
> Ich hab dem Maintainer von k3b mal ne Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen was der dazu zu sagen hat.
> 
> 

 

Der wird dazu zu sagen haben: "Wenn du eine deutsche Übersetzung willst, mach eine und stell sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung! Wir sind dankbar für jede Hilfe, aber wir machen das auch nur in unserer Freizeit und können kein Deutsch" oder so ähnlich... In dem Fall können sie Deutsch, aber sind sicher mehr Entwickler als Übersetzer...Und dem entsprechend entwickeln sie lieber das Programm weiter als Übersetzungen zu schreiben...

 *glasen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Kommentar von meinen beiden Vorgängern :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ich hatte etwas zu sagen, also stell dich nicht so an....

 *glasen wrote:*   

> Ich glaube nicht, das ihr mal bei einem Problem die gleiche Antwort wie ihr sie gegeben habt, hören wollt.

 

Nein, möglicherweise will ich sie nicht wirklich hören, aber dann frage ich auch nicht danach. Aber es ist eine Tatsache, das "Community" bedeutet, das man auch seinen Anteil an die Community zurückgibt, anstelle sich immer nur zu nehmen was man braucht. Ich mache das auf meine Weise, nämlich indem ich u.A. in Foren Leuten helfe ihre Probleme zu lösen und als Übersetzer einen Teil des Gentoo Weekly Newsletters ins Deutsche übertrage.

Aber die Tatsache, das der Verfassser des Posts kein Englisch beherrscht KANN ich nicht lösen, daran muss er selbst arbeiten oder jemanden finden, der ihm den Kram übersetzt. Und ich fühle mich auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn ein Softwareentwickler seine Software nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt.Ausserdem: Deutschland ist weder der Nabel der Welt, noch ist deutsch die Sprache der Welt.

Ich will nicht unken, aber auf der Gentoo HP steht extra drauf: Wer nicht weiss, wie man einen Kernel kompilert ist mit einer anderen Distribution sicher besser bedient.

Und da die Kernel-Konfiguration nun mal nur in Englisch läuft (wie vieles unter Gentoo) sollte man zumindest ein paar Fetzen Englisch beherrschen... Wer das nicht tut, sollte statt Gentoo lieber eine andere Distribution wählen. Und wer das nicht hören will, ebenfalls.

Ich weiss nicht, ob es dir lieber gewesen wäre, das es GARKEINE Antwort gegeben hätte, oder als einzige Antwort: "Mir gehts auch so".

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu gesagt und stehe auch dazu. Aber ich habe keine Lust mich dafür noch anpöbeln zu lassen...

P.S.: Das Zitat muss übrigens korrekterweise lauten:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat, besser einfach die Fresse halten.

 

Davon abgesehen, ist das nicht der erste Post zu diesem Thema. Ganze 2 !! Tage vorher gabs bereits eine ähnliche Anfrage. Wie wärs damit, lieber in diesem Thread zu schreiben, anstelle für jeden Mist einen neuen aufzumachen?

----------

## sputnik1969

Nachdem ich mir die HP von K3b genauer angeschaut habe (die, die sich hier beschweren haben das scheinbar ja nicht), scheint es ja eine deutsche i18n zu geben... Allerdings als EXTRA, d.h. sie wird nicht mit dem Programm zusammen ausgeliefert sondern muss EXTRA gezogen werden...

Ein Blick auf die HP hätte genügt, da kann man sich die i18n nämlich runterladen...

Und damit hätte sich auch das Problem wohl gelöst.

Saug dir die Übersetzung von http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/k3b/k3b-0.8-i18n.tar.gz und installiere sie...

Darauf hätte der Autor des Posts übrigens selbst mal kommen können. Und glasen ebenfalls.

----------

## andreh

 *glasen wrote:*   

> Ich ärgere mich mit dem gleichen Problem rum.
> 
> Ich hab dem Maintainer von k3b mal ne Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen was der dazu zu sagen hat.
> 
> Zum Kommentar von meinen beiden Vorgängern :
> ...

 

Was willst Du erwarten? Bei einem Brennprogramm reichen doch wohl minimalste Englischkenntnisse schon aus, um es bedienen zu koennen. Wenn ich ein solches Problem habe gucke ich erst einmal auf die Seite der Software, denn dort findet sich, wie sputnik1969 bereits schrieb, ein deutsches Paket fuer k3b.

----------

## kill_switch

Dank dir sputnik1969

Deutsch haut jetzt hin  :Razz: 

dafür erkennt er keine CD's in meinen CD-rom laufwerken...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nur beim Brenner hauts hin. (und das ist kein DVD) grr

SCSI - Emulation ist an!

trotzdem sagt er immer: CD ist leer

hat da jemand eine Idee??

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Schau mal da rein, da wird alles erklärt.

----------

## deepthought

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und damit hätte sich auch das Problem wohl gelöst.
> ...

 

Gibt es dazu auch einen ebuild?

Viele Grüße,

Alexander

----------

